# SR20de motor building



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

I tried the sr20 board but not much luck.

If you were to take an sr20 motor and try to get the perfect 1.75 to 1 rod ratio what would the motor displace?

Where can I find the bore (86mm), stroke, rod length, cylinder head volume, deck height?

I want to know what happens if you bore and sleeve with 90mm pistons and have a custom rod created to reach the perfect ratio with a stock crank

TIA
O


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the Factory Service manual:
(all distances in mm)
Bore - 86
Stroke - 86
Rod Center Distance - 136.25 - 136.35
Deck Height (from center of crank journal to deck - 211.25 - 211.35

You can calculate the cylinder head volume from the swept volume, the compression ratio (9.5:1), and the head gasket compressed thickness (you'll have to find it)

Lew


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

onyxeros said:


> I tried the sr20 board but not much luck.
> 
> If you were to take an sr20 motor and try to get the perfect 1.75 to 1 rod ratio what would the motor displace?
> 
> ...


The SR16 has a really high ratio. Somewhere around 1.75. It has 1.6 liters. :thumbup:


----------

